# best anesthesia cpt for 92585



## Melanie Daugherty (Jul 9, 2007)

92585 is for auditory evoked potentials for evoked response audiometry and/or testing of the central nervous system, comprehensive.  If you are familiar with this code, please advise what would be the best anesthesia cpt to use.

Thank you.
Melanie Daugherty CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P
Naval Medical Center Portsmouth


----------



## elenamrobles (Jul 9, 2007)

*92585*

I researched this CPT because I have coded this procedure in the past, however, never found documentation that anesthesia is needed (unless patient cooperation circumstances were prompted) to perform the procedure.  The electrodes are placed in various locations on the scalp.

Hope this helps!

Elena M. Robles, CPC, ED


----------



## Melanie Daugherty (Sep 13, 2007)

elenamrobles said:


> I researched this CPT because I have coded this procedure in the past, however, never found documentation that anesthesia is needed (unless patient cooperation circumstances were prompted) to perform the procedure.  The electrodes are placed in various locations on the scalp.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Elena M. Robles, CPC, ED


Our neurologists perform these tests on very young children and they do use either general or monitored anesthesia.  It is auditory testing on the nervous system so I am using 00300.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## tadavis (Oct 8, 2007)

if you are going to use 00300 make sure you check out modifier 47 in Appendix A in your cpt book

Toni


----------



## Melanie Daugherty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, I worded that to sound as if the neurologist IS the one performing the anesthesia but there is an anesthesiologist.  Thank you though.


----------



## jenicaez (Jan 27, 2012)

I know this discussion is very old! But I am taking on anesthesia for children having ABR's. The code the facility will be using  are 92585, 92588 and 92553. I see you used 00300 which make so much sense! My question is did you use modifier 23 on your claim and also did you use 99100 for age? Thank You so much!


----------

